# Importing a motorcycle



## Urbanbeechcomber (May 29, 2009)

Can anyone advise me please

I live in London but have a house in Central Portugal.

I would like to import my 1979 motorcycle into Portugal and leave it there

Is this very difficult and or expensive

Many thanks


----------



## rolacris (Sep 9, 2012)

my husband did that many years ago...imported a motorcycle to Portugal ...you should keep the registration and title of the motorcycle ...so you can legalize it there. He did it thru his accountant.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can only import it, matriculate and leave it here if you are a* Resident* otherwise as a *Non *Resident the same applies as a car only Temporary admission, a maximum of 183 days in any 12 month period.


----------



## rolacris (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah you're right.... Only residents can legalize it ...if you live there .....


----------

